# Crops



## BELLE &amp; ME (Nov 3, 2004)

Hope everyone survived the deer opener unscathed. I was wondering if the crops are coming down, or if its still to wet. Ground here in northern Mn is freezing pretty quickly now. :-?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

They are getting them out around here.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I can tell you it isn't worth pheasant hunting until most of the corn is down. While deer hunting, 90% of the pheasants we saw were in the mornigs and evenings coming out and going into the corn. It is gonna take at least a couple more weeks to get the rest of it out, there is a lot still standing.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Finally saw some sunflowers being harvested this weekend........but most of the cornfields we encountered were still standing!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

SE ND will take about a week and a half to get all the corn off, and as Decoyer said, the pheasants are in the corn. There are still oppurtunities to get pheasants, you just need to know when and where to find them. They dont spend the entire day in the corn :lol:


----------



## BELLE &amp; ME (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks guys, looks like my plan to come out after thanksgiving will be a good one. Shoot fast, shoot straight, and for gads sake shoot SAFELY.


----------

